

S7xTS – Language independent communication - erikbrattlof
https://s7xts.dinahmoe.com
S7xTS connects friends and strangers speaking different languages.<p>As you speak in your native tongue S7xTS automatically translates what you say and play it back to your communication partner in the language he&#x2F;she have selected (and vice versa).<p>More info&#x2F;trailer: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;94150208
======
dkersten
Its cool when it works, but besides very simple words, I couldn't get it to
work.

Some examples:

It simply doesn't understand a lot of words and says nothing.

I said "My cat is sitting in the window" and it thought I said: "2007 in the
wind"

I tried repeating the phrase from the start "a friend has joined the chat"
multiple times and here are the various things it thought I said:

    
    
        fun
        friends
        friends
        gay friend
        signs that died
    

I have no idea where "signs that died" came from!

I tried reading the button out loud "Press and hold to speak" and it said "old
poop".

Its a neat idea, but it just doesn't work very well (it failed on about 90% of
the things I said) and I wouldn't try to have a real conversation with it.

